# finished installing gentoo, but no network

## dufnutz

hello, I finished my install of gentoo and the kernel appears to be booting well. except for one error 

```
ERROR: Problem starting need services

"netmount" was not started
```

i compile my 3com 3c59x into the kernel but I was confused with many of the files that required editing, and i think this might be why.

for /etc/hostname i was very confused and only put in 

```
mymachine.mydomain.com
```

exactly like that

for /etc/hosts i have it exactly as it looks in the install how-to including the same ip numbers (if i need to change these let me know, i'll try that)

in /etc/modules.autoload i had

```
3c59x
```

but took it out because i compiled it into the kernel and it was giving me errors during boot up, let me know if i should put this back in.

Im at school which has a dhcp network. any other info you might need i'll try to provide. please be specific im a newbie to gentoo, i've installed linux before but never got far into it.. i want to be able to connect ot the emerge servers so i can start installing more software. thanks for any help

----------

## pjp

My network didn't work after install either.  I had to go back and recompile the kernel with a different/additional NIC support.  Might check that out.

----------

## dufnutz

ok i'll give that a shot, i looked at device manager in my windows partition and noticed that I have a 3com 3cSOHO card, so i might have compiled the wrong nic module. I just want to make sure that Im running the compile correctly, the only time i've compiled a kernel is when doing it step by step with the install so this is what i think i need to do

(do i need to mount my /boot partition, if so how 

```
cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

```

soon as i get a confirmation on compiling the kernel i'll give it a shot.

----------

## STiAT

I had the same problem. May they should write that in their installation instructions that we have to activate our network cards as module or built in. i came from debian up to gentoo, i didn't know that, never compiled a kernel  :Smile: 

I will report too when it's done and working. I did forget to select the module  :Smile: 

STiAT

----------

## STiAT

worked great!

thx 2 you  :Smile: 

now go to soundcard install  :Smile:  :Smile: 

----------

## dufnutz

in the menuconfig should my nic be configured as included or configured as a module?

----------

## pjp

 *STiAT wrote:*   

>  ... May they should write that in their installation instructions that we have to activate our network cards as module or built in. ... 

 

Well, for me, it appeared that there was a NIC selected during the compile, so I left it alone.  

I assumed since the network was working up till this point, it had identified the card and selected the proper support.

----------

## dufnutz

I got everything fixed, turns out i didn't edit /etc/conf.d/net correctly, thanks for all the help

----------

## conger

The mistake I made was to uncoment  dhcpcd_eth0="..."

in file /etc/conf.d/net

DONT DO THAT!

# For DHCP set iface_eth? to "dhcp"

# For passing options to dhcpcd use dhcpcd_eth?

#

iface_eth0="dhcp"

#dhcpcd_eth0="..."

Could maybe use to add a warning in the file for next rev  I spent hours trying

to figure out what was wong.  It was good training I guess.

 :Wink:  [/b]

----------

